# Englander pellet feed reset?



## 2172Cat (Jan 5, 2016)

New to this site and want to say you all provide a lot of great info, so hats off to you all!!  Now my question 'which has prolly been gone of a thousand times' but I couldn't find quite what I'm looking for.......My stove seems like it needs the control board reset. The dummy owner (me) got to jacking around with the settings and now she's blowing through the pellets like 40lbs in 12 hrs on feed rate set at 1. Tag says it's a 25 pvd manufactured in 2001. Maybe a control board model         pu-cb98?  Tried tech support all day long but nothing but busy signal....any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## 2172Cat (Jan 5, 2016)

Did som digging and found some settings maybe? Like 6 4 1...I guess you set this thing by 
1 turning it on
2 press low fuel feed select 6 on blower speed
3 press 4 on low air burn
4 press 1 on air on temp
Am I correct guys and gals??? Keep in mind this is a 2001 model


----------



## Bigwood (Jan 5, 2016)

2172Cat said:


> Did som digging and found some settings maybe? Like 6 4 1...I guess you set this thing by
> 1 turning it on
> 2 press low fuel feed select 6 on blower speed
> 3 press 4 on low air burn
> ...


You are correct that's a good place to start and then adjust accordingly


----------



## 2172Cat (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks. Got it set at 5-1-1 now on the lowest setting and it just almost die then it gets another helping and lights back up keeping the room at 72' I'm thinking this is pretty close for my lowest run setting


----------



## Bigwood (Jan 5, 2016)

2172Cat said:


> Thanks. Got it set at 5-1-1 now on the lowest setting and it just almost die then it gets another helping and lights back up keeping the room at 72' I'm thinking this is pretty close for my lowest run setting


Mine seems to like 5-3-1. I get about 21 hrs on the 1 setting with a 40lb bag, but it is really cold tonight so I turned up to 3 on the auger and 5 on the blower and its cozy! It says 12 degrees on the thermometer brrrrrrr!


----------



## Cedarjunki (Jan 6, 2016)

Factory setting should have been.   6-1-1.   So you got it very close.  I bring mine down to 3-1-1 at times, all depends on the pellets i use.


----------

